# Snowbird



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Amateur callbacks
5,6,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,21,23,27,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,46
25 dogs back

Open- will finish the 1st/2nd series tomorrow. 

Derby-rumor is, placements are not being given until after the qual tomorrow. Not sure if anyone has heard anything. Sorry.


----------



## Marsha McGee (Apr 1, 2011)

Information has leaked on the Derby. I only know our Fox Hollow team mate Pat Nell got 3rd in the Derby with Henry. Way to go!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby Winner:
Magic Trick's Blake.
Yeh Blake!!
Lov ya Buddy!
Nana Sue;-)


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Just heard derby results

Derby results were 1st-11, 2nd-2, 3rd-10, 4th-1, RJ-5, Jams 4,6,8.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jenn said:


> Just heard derby results
> 
> Derby results were 1st-11, 2nd-2, 3rd-10, 4th-1, RJ-5, Jams 4,6,8.


1st- Blake- Aul/VanEngen
2nd-Duce- Schuett/VanEngen (A nate puppy!)
3rd- Henry- Nell/Nell
4th-Dillon- Despenas/Smith
RJ-Blue- Reynolds/VanEngen
Jams-Hannah- Nankivel/Troy/Yozamp; Esse-Keelor/Wertz; Jane-Parrish/VanEngen

Congrats to all! Since i was transposing the list, thought I would just put up the names!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the 2nd. 

2, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 18, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd. 

2, 6, 8, 9, 10, 14, 18, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Q to run water marks tomorrow.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #34 Hammer O/H Roger Magnusson
2nd- #10 Twister O/H Mitch Brown
3rd-#41 Wiley O/H Chris Parkinson
4th-#21 Diva O/H John Stracka
RJ- #12 Woody O/H Elizabeth Wilson
Jams - 5,13,27,31,40

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

3,6,20,21,22,25,26,41,47,57,66,67,76,79

14 Total

9am start at Union Hill


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry I dont have any info on the Qual except that they will be running there last series tomorrow. I will try and post callbacks tomorrow if I can get them.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> 1st- Blake- Aul/VanEngen
> 2nd-Duce- Schuett/VanEngen (A nate puppy!)
> 3rd- Henry- Nell/Nell
> 4th-Dillon- Despenas/Smith
> ...


Congrats to Pat Nell and Sue Reynolds and Jeff/Lydia!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st- #6 Harley H/Wayne Curtis O/Bill Berning
2nd- #23 Ted O/H Fred Krause
3rd-#25 Ted H/Lynn Troy O/	Stanley Liszka	
4th-#9 Thor O/Charlie Hines
RJ -#10 Annie H/Jim Van Engen O/George Marthinuss

Jams- 20,2

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st- #34 Hammer O/H Roger Magnusson
> 2nd- #10 Twister O/H Mitch Brown
> ...


Congratulations to .."Woody"..and Elizabeth!!

Judy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - #47 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
2nd- #20 Moses H/Wayne Curtis O/Bill Landau
3rd-#66 Reba O/H Tom Fait
4th- #67 Rebel H/Wayne Curtis O/Randy Spangle
RJ-#21 Ruckus H/ Andy Attar O/Susan Bledsoe
Jam-#76

Congrats to all!! What a fun weekend with our First Field Trial being held on the "Whoa Nellie Farm". Thank you everyone for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to "Ted" and Fred for your "Q" 2nd.
From your Little Sister "Bizzy" and Sue K.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Congrads to "Ted" and Fred for your "Q" 2nd.
> From your Little Sister "Bizzy" and Sue K.


Congratulations to you Fred. I bet your glad I talked you into staying to finish on Sunday.

Congratulations to Wayne Curtis and Bill Landau on their open 2nd as well. Wayne had a good weekend. Open 2nd, 4th and Jamd and a Q 1st.


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Ted and Fred -- I am very happy for you.

Congrats to Susan on the RJ!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Bob, Steve and PETE!


----------

